
The problem with cashless restaurants - paulpauper
https://mic.com/articles/192682/the-problem-with-cashless-restaurants#.1JlChYcfB
======
taylodl
I think it's deliberately discriminatory - homeless people can't utilize the
establishment and since money is no good there then they're also less likely
to panhandle near the establishment. That's what I think this is actually all
about. I'm not saying these aren't legitimate concerns for a restaurant, but I
do think this is a deceptive approach for dealing with it.

